# Post pictures of your rabbits flop!



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 4, 2021)

This thread is for posting pictures of you bunnies flop.
Here is Dune first one is about 4 months old and second is 10 months old.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 4, 2021)

Ignore the messy cage in the first picture lol.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 4, 2021)

I also got this picture right after it was to late to edit my post. @OreoTheMiniLop , I LOVE Oreo’s flops!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 4, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I also got this picture right after it was to late to edit my post. @OreoTheMiniLop , I LOVE Oreo’s flops!


Thanks! Dune is adorable! I'm trying to find if I have more pictures of Oreo flopping because it's darn cute!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 4, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I'm trying to find if I have more pictures of Oreo flopping because it's darn cute!


I know!! There is nothing better than flops!!


----------



## Babunnies (Sep 4, 2021)

White and grey one is blossom 
Black and white is Bonnie


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a lot since Odyssey spends most of her time flopping lol
This was her first flop we saw on the day we got her

This is recentish

This is from January

This is from December

This is from September last year when she put a pillow over her head while flopping lol

and this is from august last year


----------



## Preitler (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruth relaxing:


----------



## Lilsakli (Sep 5, 2021)

1st pic: my girl Willow.
2nd pic: my boy Gunther


----------



## emoseely (Sep 6, 2021)

lovin' all of these pics!!! Flops tell me a bunny is very secure and pleased with life.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2021)

All slackers and pretenders--check my avatar pic of Nikki, queen of the flop--sound asleep, on her back, all 4 legs in the air and her mouth open with tongue hanging out--she'd also sleep like that in a piece of PVC pipe and her hay rack--by far our "strangest" rabbit.


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a little orange lionhead named Dandy and he LOVES to flop


----------



## Barbara (Sep 6, 2021)

Jack always flops behind this litter box.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 6, 2021)

Sometimes rabbits seem to pick what looks like the most uncomfortable places to flop!!


----------



## Morchall (Sep 6, 2021)

I took a video of this. She binkied and then flopped over and snuggled with him!


----------



## AVIE (Sep 7, 2021)

I thought she was dead!


----------



## SirLawrence (Sep 7, 2021)

THIS IS MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD!!!

Lucas flops constantly, and goes down so hard, it sounds like a shot gun...




And Lawrence is just a lazy bun!


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Sep 7, 2021)

Bunny flops are truly the best, I treasure every moment I get to see our bun do this!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 7, 2021)

#SirThumpsAlot said:


> Bunny flops are truly the best, I treasure every moment I get to see our bun do this!



I have never seen a bun keep grooming after flopping!!


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Sep 7, 2021)

It's basically the cutest thing I have seen, lol



CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I have never seen a bun keep grooming after flopping!!


----------



## SirLawrence (Sep 7, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I have never seen a bun keep grooming after flopping!!



Lol it is hilarious. Mine both do that... Lawrence will sometimes grab a piece of hay and keep eating, all while flopped.


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Sep 7, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I have never seen a bun keep grooming after flopping!!




Really? My bunny always does that 

After he flops he grooms his paws a bunch


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 7, 2021)

Dandy&Tuli4693 said:


> Really? My bunny always does that
> 
> After he flops he grooms his paws a bunch


Yeah, when mine flops he’s out of it, he looks dead most the time especially since he’s a deep sleeper. First time I saw him do it I said his name to make sure he was ok, and when he didn’t sit up I flew out of bed almost face planting into the ground just for him to sit up to see what all the racket was.


----------



## AVIE (Sep 7, 2021)

Preitler said:


> Ruth relaxing:


now that one looks dead dead, she is out. Sweet thing must be exhausted from binkies.


----------



## Moonshadow (Sep 7, 2021)

A few days ago he flopped next to me while I was translating on a laptop.
And today I petted my bunny into flops twice. Sorry for photo angle, tried to do it one handed.


----------



## Zekeybun (Sep 8, 2021)

Just last night little Asher gave a big flop after a big day of getting into everything!


And Ava’s first flop after we adopted her from the shelter- oh gosh I was horrified she looked dead. Scared her half to death when I accidentally spooked her awake making sure she was breathing!


----------



## BunnySis (Nov 28, 2021)

This is Nova after her surgery


----------



## BunnySis (Nov 28, 2021)

Zekeybun said:


> View attachment 57532
> 
> Just last night little Asher gave a big flop after a big day of getting into everything!
> View attachment 57533
> ...


So Adorable! Looks kinda like Bini the Bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2021)

Amateurs--I give you my Avatat Nikki, queen of the DBF--sound asleep, all four feet in the air, and in the bigger pic my son has, her tongue is also sticking out. She was also a world class sleeper.


----------



## SableSteel (Nov 28, 2021)

I like to stack things on my boy while he is flopped


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 29, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I have never seen a bun keep grooming after flopping!!


I'm late replying, i just found this thread. I've seen it a lot since both Musti and Lümi used to do this- groom, flop and keep grooming!


----------



## Emikuu (Nov 29, 2021)

My baby girl flops while shes pregnant and super tired.Sleeps/lays like that quite often as the THE day draws near.


----------



## BunnySis (Nov 29, 2021)

SableSteel said:


> I like to stack things on my boy while he is flopped
> View attachment 58461
> View attachment 58459
> View attachment 58460


SO adorable! He's so small!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Nov 29, 2021)

SableSteel said:


> I like to stack things on my boy while he is flopped
> View attachment 58461
> View attachment 58459
> View attachment 58460


He looks like he is thinking “seriously, again!”


----------



## kieraia (Nov 30, 2021)

Her first flops! The first photo is so funny to me because of her leg lol..





+ Some extras!!


----------



## Rambobunny (Nov 30, 2021)

Happy flop!


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 30, 2021)

Ten various flops from three different buns.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 30, 2021)

Some from our first cuddler as well.
One of those isn't of him though, can anyone spot which and of who?


----------



## Tms (Nov 30, 2021)

Bonus pothead Petes picture


----------



## odyssey~ (Nov 30, 2021)

flopped and you can see her teeth!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Dec 1, 2021)

I know I many flop pictures but it’s hard to find them 
I did find some of a babies I had recently, him and his brother were always flopping.



always have a few pics like this too:


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 1, 2021)

Snowflake is a master flopper and gives us heart attacks on the regular! He will do it anywhere, the 2nd pic is right smack in the middle of the living room!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Mordecai (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## overhear (Jan 29, 2022)

Once in a blue moon I get a flop while petting my girl. They're nearly impossible to capture on camera!


----------



## NYAngela (Jan 29, 2022)

I try and scare my family on the daily!


----------



## jongunz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Catlyn (Jan 30, 2022)

Our lady loves flopping over right against her hubby. I bet there's no other bunfriend for her.


----------



## jongunz (Jan 31, 2022)

Heres more of Buster Brown. Caught him napping in his tiny house I built him.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Some new pictures of my bunnies’ flops!

Dune 

Bullet 

And some of the most recent litter’s kits


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 31, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Some new pictures of my bunnies’ flops!View attachment 59812
> 
> Dune View attachment 59813
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! The pile of flopped baby rabbits is just a sight! Bullet showing off a white belly, and i never noticed that Dune has that black stripe, and what floofy feet!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Oh my goodness! The pile of flopped baby rabbits is just a sight! Bullet showing off a white belly, and i never noticed that Dune has that black stripe, and what floofy feet!


I just can’t help, but admire the giant feet sometimes


----------



## k9resqer (Jul 5, 2022)

Making a mess is SO exhausting!


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey what'cha lookin' at? We ain't gonna flop for you!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Some miscellaneous pictures of Dune flopped (he does it A LOT)






A close up of Dune’s dead looking face while flopped XD


My first picture of Opal flopped



Thorn (brown) and Dust Bunny (Dusty) (black) love to flop together. Thorn got up before I could get the pictures, but I think it’s cute nonetheless.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Sep 12, 2022)

Fizz was a super floppy bun! Not much for binkies but she would flop at the drop of a hat. This is her in her sandbox, a favorite flopping spot.


----------



## Catlyn (Sep 13, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Some miscellaneous pictures of Dune flopped (he does it A LOT)
> View attachment 62357
> View attachment 62358
> View attachment 62359
> ...


Ooh the last pic of them "two moons cuddling" together! Flop around a compact-sitting bun, crescent and full moons, how adorable! I've actually tried it out myself and it sure feels comfy.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> Ooh the last pic of them "two moons cuddling" together! Flop around a compact-sitting bun, crescent and full moons, how adorable! I've actually tried it out myself and it sure feels comfy.


Yeah, kits cuddle in the most adorable ways!


----------



## Wenche (Sep 14, 2022)

This is my Frank. I was so happy to see his first flop. That's one of the signs he gave us after we rescued him from outside. He started as a scare little guy, but due to us working with him so he could feel safe, he did his first flop and it was so moving for me that I shed some happy tears.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

Wenche said:


> This is my Frank. I was so happy to see his first flop. That's one of the signs he gave us after we rescued him from outside. He started as a scare little guy, but due to us working with him so he could feel safe, he did his first flop and it was so moving for me that I shed some happy tears.


What a lucky bun do have gotten such a good home after being lost!


----------



## Wenche (Sep 14, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> What a lucky bun do have gotten such a good home after being lost!


Thank you <3


----------



## elentari (Sep 15, 2022)

flopped under my desk chair while i do boring stuff


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

elentari said:


> View attachment 62385
> 
> flopped under my desk chair while i do boring stuff


You bored her/him to sleep


----------



## spoonrabbit62 (Sep 15, 2022)

heres my bunny flopped, he looks so much different to all these other rabbits haha​


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 15, 2022)

I don’t have many pictures of Will (dutch mix) flopped, but Theo (harlequin/rex) flops all the time so I have a lot of pictures of him. The dead bunny flop was from several days ago, but the last picture of him I actually just took.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

spoonrabbit62 said:


> heres my bunny flopped, he looks so much different to all these other rabbits haha​


HE’S SO FLUFFY!!


Mariam+Theo said:


> I don’t have many pictures of Will (dutch mix) flopped, but Theo (harlequin/rex) flops all the time so I have a lot of pictures of him. The dead bunny flop was from several days ago, but the last picture of him I actually just took.


Looks like another bun well versed in giving his owner a heart attack


----------



## Bunnymumbum (Sep 15, 2022)

Here's my Tigs. She's a beautiful continental giant baby 
Really love all of these pics!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Bunnymumbum said:


> Here's my Tigs. She's a beautiful continental giant baby
> Really love all of these pics!


She looks so content


----------

